# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Which nail gun for skirting

## inferno6688

Hi guys,  
i am buying a nail gun to install my skirting. I already have the compressor. 
i have searched, but seem to get mixed results as to which gun is best suited. DA or C series? Its only 0.2mm difference in nail diameter so i dunno if i m just splitting hairs!
What gun would be most useful afterwards for general woodworking and reno? 
I am just looking at the bunnings Ryobi Airwave guns. Nothing fancy, 
my skirting is 67x18mm MDF 
thanks for your help

----------


## droog

For fixing skirting I would go DA, the C's are too small IMO.   

> What gun would be most useful afterwards for general woodworking and reno?

  For reno I would say DA, the C is more useful for tacking things together, making boxes and carcasses so depends what your general woodworking involves.
Personally I have both and use both depending on what I am doing.

----------


## jimfish

I like the c bradder for archs and skirts as they leave a much smaller hole to be puttied up afterwards. No difference in the holding power of each in my opinion

----------


## David.Elliott

DA for me...but a C is useful for pinning the mitres. Buy both. You can get reasonable quality (DIY) Ryobi Airwave for under $100.00 each?

----------


## Snipper

15 gauge da for arcs, skirts and doorjambs.  Hold better and you can punch them.  16 gauge c brads are an option but can't be punched very well.  4 out of 5 Will bend over if trying to punch and not hold then.  18 gauge c brads for small beads and trim.  Too light for skirts etc.  I have all but never use the 16 gauge bradder anymore.

----------


## Marc

Sure 15DA is bigger and better but it is harder to disguise. I suppose it all depends of the finish you will have on them. if it is varnish, you need the C brad. If it is painted, then the 15 gage DA will do fine.
With nail guns you will find that there isn't one that is better than the other, you _need_ all of them  :Smilie:

----------


## inferno6688

thanks guys. 
It will be painted not stained so i guess the bigger head on the DA is ok

----------


## ringtail

DA all day long

----------


## r3nov8or

Is ND only a gas gun size/type? I use ND (14ga) and C (16ga), depending on what I'm doing.

----------

